# Fall prep question



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

I have 1 hive. Got honey out of it about a month or so ago. Put the supers back on the hive for them to clean up/repair and since it was still nice out I figured I would leave them on for a bit. So the hive currently has the 2 deeps for the hive body and 3 honey supers. I've been told it is good to overwinter with 2 deeps and 1 super. So when do I take the top 2 honey supers off and what do I do with them? They have some honey in them. Only 1 frame is fully capped, otherwise just have visible liquid in them. Some frames have nothing. Just don't know what to do in this situation. Any advise is great. Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I never set wet supers back on a hive to clean up Fro one thing it would mean traveling to yards again to put them back on and again to take them off a couple days later. 
I just stack them up away from the hives here at home. Bees usually have them dried up in a day or two then I store them.

*I would remove all the honey supers NOW*, check what they have stored and if not nearly full in the two deeps start a feeding program.
We shouldn't expect this great weather to last much longer, The boot could drop at any time and we get cold wet weather.

You can leave one super if you want. Expect brood in it come spring.

 Al


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok thanks. What is the best way to store them over the winter especially if there is some honey storage started in them but not capped or anything?


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

With just one hive you have all your eggs in one basket so if it dies you just start over.

But you will have a head start with all that drawn comb. 
Any wax not in a live hive is in danger of wax moths.

They are always around so best to put pulled frames in the freezer for at least a couple of days, then seal them up.

If you have room put the whole super in the freezer. Most likely you can't leave it till spring so stack them in a shed or unheated garage.

If the boxes are in good shape set them on an upside down cover or a piece of plywood and put another cover or plywood on top. You want no gaps that bugs or mice can get into. A small rachet strap can keep the stack tight without worry a pet or kid will bump it awry. 
Set it on a shelf or a couple of bricks, cement block etc.

If you have more uncapped frames than will fit in the one super you leave on, set them out some distance away from the hive, and the bees will rob it out and pack in the hive. The capped frames can be saved in the sealed boxes after freezing till you need them next year. 

Uncapped frames will ferment unless kept in freezer or live hive.

Every year is different but here in se IA I never need supers on in winter.
Have had a single deep survive and even a single medium 8-framer.

Goodluck


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

At this time of year my biggest worry is making sure the bees have enough stores to make it thru the winter. With a single hive I would really be wanting them to make it. 
Starting over is not as expensive as a start up because you already have the boxes and frames but the bees are still costly to replace.

I would remove the honey supers and set all out away from the hive at least 50 yards. Let the bees dry the comb even the capped stuff if the whole frame isn't capped. I like to do mine in a cart or wagon so I can put it in some place critters like ***** possums and skunks can't get at.



They should have it taken care of in a couple days. Freeze the comb for at least 24 hours and then place then in a trash bag and seal it up. Store them in a cool place in that bag. Boxes you can store just about any place that is dry.

Once you have a goodly number of honey supers to store you can store in the boxes in a cool dry place.
Use Para-MothÂ® to control wax moths in stored supers. Place 3 oz (85.04 g or 6 tablespoons) on a paper plate and place on top bars of uppermost super. Stack 5 deep supers or 9 shallow supers and cover with a tarp. Equipment should be aired for several days before use. *Do not use in the hive or with cut comb honey or unextracted combs of honey.*

But for just a few frames the freezer and trash bags work.

 Al


----------

